# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 06/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (30. April 2015)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 06/2015 ist ab sofort     online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 6. Mai  2015    am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise  einige     Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware   06/2015  in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und   Anregungen   möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 06/2015 haben euch gefallen?
Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 06/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## PcGamer512 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Ich hab meine Zeitung heute erwartet , wurde aber leider enttäuscht :`(


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Ahoi,

kam sie denn sonst auch samstags bei dir an? Wir haben wegen des Feiertags sogar einen Tag früher abgegeben, aber womöglich klemmt es in den anschließenden Institutionen. Da können wir leider nichts machen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Also bei mir ist sie angekommen heute Mittag - ein wenig enttäuscht war ich trotzdem nach einlegen der DVD (nachdem die letzte so gut war^^).
Ein unkommentiertes Video, das ein nicht näher bezeichnetes Gehäuse mit nicht angegebener Hardware zeigt (wenn man es anfangs überhaupt erkennen kann), die dann bei nicht angegebener Legende oder Skala an dem Ende heller wird wo CPU und Grafikkarte sind? Ich hatte noch keine Zeit in die Print zu sehen wo hoffentlich nähere Infos zu dem Video stehen, denn sonst ist man nach dem Ding genauso schlau wie vorher... denn dass ein PC hinten wärmer wird beim Arbeiten ist ja kein Geheimnis. 

Da hätte ich mir statt der Musik wenigstens einen kurzen Kommentar gewünscht was da jetzt genau womit wie gemacht wurde und was die tollen Farben denn jetzt in Zahlen bedeuten.


----------



## PcGamer512 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> kam sie denn sonst auch samstags bei dir an? Wir haben wegen des Feiertags sogar einen Tag früher abgegeben, aber womöglich klemmt es in den anschließenden Institutionen. Da können wir leider nichts machen.
> 
> ...



Ahoi zurück .
Ja normal kommt Die Zeitung bei mir immer Samstags.
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten wieso diese nicht kam.

1.Feiertag  was aber nicht so schlimm ist dann hab ich die Woche wenigstens noch was zu lesen ^^
2. Die Post, die pennt bei uns im Ort desöfteren und der Postbote nimmt einfach Briefe mit weil er nicht merkt das die auch zu uns gehören .


----------



## Homerclon (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Der Feedback-Thread kommt noch, oder soll/darf dieser genutzt werden?

Nach ersten schnellen Blick ins Heft (das Heute gekommen ist.):
DVD-Hülle wieder nicht Perforiert, der Hr. Bayer wollte sich doch, laut Feedback-Thread zur 05, darum kümmern?!
Vielleicht wieder bei der 07. 

Und eine Frage zum Test der Mini-Gehäuse:
Beim Test des Sharkoon C10 steht, man müsste immer die Front öffnen, wenn man den PC einschalten wollte. Da das Netzteil in der Gehäusefront sitzt.
Das verstehe ich nicht, was hat der Einbau-Ort mit dem Einschalten des PCs zu tun?


----------



## MDJ (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Ich fand den Test mit der Wärmebildkamera recht gut. Sehr positiv fand ich den Hinweis, was zu beachten ist und wie sich Fehler einschleichen können. Ich hatte bei einem Review genau das selbe Problem mit den Spiegelungen.
Auch wenn man manchmal durch die Gegebenheiten nicht die 100% genaue Temperatur bekommt, ist es hilfreich um Hitzequellen ausfindig zu machen und Wärmeverläufe sehen zu können.
Nutzt ihr jetzt regelmäßig die Wärmekamera für diverse Tests, bzw für diverse Szenarien?
Falls ja, hier ein Tip: Ihr könnt euch mal die Weiterentwicklung der "Flir One" ansehen, die bald auf den Markt kommen wird. Bei eurer Thermalkamera wird ja nur die Wärme an sich dargestellt. Flir hat eine Technik, die sie "MSX" nennen, was eine Kontrastverstärkung ist. Das Thermal-Modul hat eine Kamera und ein Thermal-Sensor, wo beide Bilder kombiniert werden. Somit hat man eine Mischung aus beiden Bildern und erkennt noch gut die Konturen.
Hier mal ein Beispiel aus meinem Kühler-Review:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link zum ganzen Review falls Interesse: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...rnativer-kuehler-fuer-sockel-am1-im-test.html
Damit würdet ihr noch bessere Bilder bekommen, wo man mehr erkennt. Zumal die Bilder dann auch mit der Hersteller-Software (bekommt man auf der HomePage) am PC bearbeitet werden können, Temperaturbereiche usw. Bischen reinarbeiten ist nötig, geht dann aber gut 
Hatte mir damals fast das selbe Kamera-Model gekauft wie ihr, aber hab dann das von Flir gefunden. Die Bilder im Review wurde mit der derzeitigen Version der "Flir One" gemacht, die nur mit dem iPhone 5 kompatibel ist. Die neue Version, die ich angesprochen habe, hat auch die Anschlüsse wie eure Kamera, für iOS und Android Handys/Tablets. Wann die neue Version mit den Anschlüssen raus kommt weis ich derzeit nicht, aber dürfte nichtmehr lange dauern, ich warte auch schon gespannt drauf 


Ebenso hat mich gefreut, dass ihr eins der neuen Biostar-Mainboards mit rein genommen habt, darauf hab ich gewartet. Und wie man sieht, ist es besser als gedacht 

EDIT:
Zu Frank´s Kommentar auf Seite 112, bezüglich der 7 DVD´s von GTA5 und wieso man es nicht auf Bluray gemacht hat:
In gewisser Weise hat er recht. Aber es haben einfach zu wenig Leute ein Bluray-Laufwerk im Gehäuse. Ich glaube, es wird auch noch sehr lange dauern, bis dies ein Standard in einem PC ist. Man bietet das Spiel ja der "breiten Masse" an und die haben zumeist max. ein DVD-Laufwerk 

PS: Ich weis noch wie geschockt ich war, als ich damals (glaub 1997 ?) das Spiel "Blade Runner" auspackte und darin 4 Game-CD´s waren


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Der Feedback-Thread kommt noch, oder soll/darf dieser genutzt werden?



Der "echte" Feedback-Thread ist voraussichtlich ab morgen verfügbar und wird dann mit diesem migriert. Bis dahin dürft ihr natürlich hier posten. 



Homerclon schrieb:


> Nach ersten schnellen Blick ins Heft (das Heute gekommen ist.):
> DVD-Hülle wieder nicht Perforiert, der Hr. Bayer wollte sich doch, laut Feedback-Thread zur 05, darum kümmern?!
> Vielleicht wieder bei der 07.



Nun, er hat sich darum gekümmert (sprich, bei der Produktion nachgefragt), allerdings ist noch unklar, warum der Hersteller die Vogeltaschen entgegen der Bestellung ohne Perforation ausliefert. Besonders kurios ist, dass unsere Schwestermagazine nicht mit diesen Problem kämpfen, dort ist alles wie bestellt. Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Auf Seite 47 im Treiberartikel ist ein relativ haarsträubender Fehler. Da wird behauptet, bei AMDs Treiber-SSAA handle es sich um OGSSAA/DS. 





> Der Holzhammer ist Supersample-AA (SSAA). Es berechnet das komplette Bild in höherer Auflösung und sorgt so für eine rundum-Gläztung.


 Dementsprechend sind auch die Beschriftungen der Benchmarkbalken Unfug. Statt "4xMSAA + Supersampling", "8xMSAA + Supersampling", "4xMSAA+Edge-Detection + Supersampling" usw. muss es "4xSGSSAA", "8xSGSSAA" und so fort heißen.
Das hat sich doch seit der Einführung bei der HD5870 nicht mehr geändert, diesen Bug kapiere ich  nicht.


----------



## Tsume-Ridea (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Finde euren Bericht zu 3D Vision sehr enttäuschend. Es ist sehr wohl möglich ein tolles 3D-Erlebnis ohne Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen wenn man es denn richtig macht. Auf die Darstellung mit dem 3DTV-Treiber (erhältlich im US-Nvidia Store) wird leider nicht eingegangen. Das 3D Vision 2-Set ist Müll ja, da gebe ich euch recht. In dem Artikel kommt es aber so rüber als wäre 3D über Nvidia generell schlecht. Man sollte eben auch keine allzu Grafikhungrigen Spiele damit testen und sich dann über niedrige Fps und/oder Grafikfehler beschweren. Etwas ältere Spiele wie z.B. Just Cause 2 funktionieren perfekt in 3D mit flüssiger Bildrate und einem echten 3D-Erlebnis. Treten Kopfschmerzen auf ist entweder der Monitor schuld welcher durch zu niedrige Reaktionszeit Ghosting produziert oder aber die Stärke des 3D-Effekts (Abstand der 2 Bilder zueinander) ist zu hoch eingestellt im Treiber. Mit ordentlichem Equipment ist durchaus ein angenehmes 3D möglich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Moin!



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Auf Seite 47 im Treiberartikel ist ein relativ haarsträubender Fehler. Da wird behauptet, bei AMDs Treiber-SSAA handle es sich um OGSSAA/DS.
> Dementsprechend sind auch die Beschriftungen der Benchmarkbalken Unfug. Statt "4xMSAA + Supersampling", "8xMSAA + Supersampling", "4xMSAA+Edge-Detection + Supersampling" usw. muss es "4xSGSSAA", "8xSGSSAA" und so fort heißen.
> Das hat sich doch seit der Einführung bei der HD5870 nicht mehr geändert, diesen Bug kapiere ich  nicht.



Naja, in beiden Fällen ist's meiner Meinung nach nur eine unglückliche Wortwahl. Im obigen Zitat müsste "Präzision" stehen, um nicht auf die Idee zu kommen, das mit OGSSAA gleichzusetzen (du bist aber auch oldschool ). Bei den Benchmarks hat Carsten nicht das Ergebnis als Beschriftung gewählt, sondern die Art, wie man es im CCC einstellt: erst die Sample-Menge, dann das Verfahren. Natürlich ist und bleibt das Ergebnis SGSSAA und die Benchmarks dazu stimmen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Dass die Ergebnisse stimmen, davon ging ich aus. Es ist nur reichlich missverständlich formuliert, weil auf der rechten Seite im Nvidia-Kasten einfach von X*SGSSAA die Rede ist, statt X*MSAA + Supersampling. Da würde man nicht unbedingt auf die Idee kommen, dass auf beiden Seiten eigentlich dasselbe gemeint ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Auf Seite 47 im Treiberartikel ist ein relativ haarsträubender Fehler. Da wird behauptet, bei AMDs Treiber-SSAA handle es sich um OGSSAA/DS.
> Dementsprechend sind auch die Beschriftungen der Benchmarkbalken Unfug. Statt "4xMSAA + Supersampling", "8xMSAA + Supersampling", "4xMSAA+Edge-Detection + Supersampling" usw. muss es "4xSGSSAA", "8xSGSSAA" und so fort heißen.
> Das hat sich doch seit der Einführung bei der HD5870 nicht mehr geändert, diesen Bug kapiere ich  nicht.



Da möchte ich mal teils widersprechen - was das haarsträubend angeht, denn explizit wurde das mW nirgends als „OGSSAA“ bezeichnet. Natürlich ist es bei AMD SGSSAA, das steht außer Frage und ist auf Seite 49 ja auch explizit im Vergleichsshot (die gibt's auf der kommenden DVD übrigens nochmal als PNG-Dateien - die 06er-DVD war LEIDER einfach zu voll) angegeben.

Im AMD-Treiber – und um die ging es hier – ist hingegen die Rede von Supersampling. Zu Supersampling gehören beide Spielarten, OGSSAA und SGSSAA (und RGSSAA, wobei 4× eher RG als SG ist). Die Bezeichnungen in den Benchmarks hingegen sollten möglichst nachvollziehbar sein in der Hinsicht, dass man es so in Treiber und Spiel auswählen kann.

Und das Argument „Bei SGSSAA trifft >berechnet das Bild in höherer Auflösung< nicht zu“ trifft ebenfalls nicht zu. Natürlich wird jedes Pixel x-mal so oft abgetastet. 

Aber ich gebe dir Recht, ich hätte den Unterschied zu OGSSAA/DS oder einfach einer normalen, höheren Auflösung zumindest im Fließtext deutlicher machen sollen.

_edit:
Im Nvidia-Benchmark haben wir „SGSSAA“ per Inspector ausgewählt, wo eine explizite Unterscheidung zwischen Supersampling und SGSSAA getroffen wird._


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Ich nehme das 'haarsträubend' zurück, da gings in der Hitze des Gefechts mit mir durch


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*



Tsume-Ridea schrieb:


> Man sollte eben auch keine allzu Grafikhungrigen Spiele damit testen und sich dann über niedrige Fps und/oder Grafikfehler beschweren. Etwas ältere Spiele wie z.B. Just Cause 2 funktionieren perfekt in 3D mit flüssiger Bildrate und einem echten 3D-Erlebnis. Treten Kopfschmerzen auf ist entweder der Monitor schuld welcher durch zu niedrige Reaktionszeit Ghosting produziert oder aber die Stärke des 3D-Effekts (Abstand der 2 Bilder zueinander) ist zu hoch eingestellt im Treiber. Mit ordentlichem Equipment ist durchaus ein angenehmes 3D möglich.



Hallo,

Portal 2, Kerbal Space Program und Europa Universalis sind wohl alles andere als grafikhungrig. Zudem kommt der Kopfschmerz nicht über das Bild am Monitor zustande, sondern vor allem durch den hohen Kontrast eines eventuell hellen Hintergrundes zum Monitor, was wohl bei fast jedem leider eine weiße Wand sein dürfte. Wenn man nicht in einem völlig abgedunkelten Raum spielt, nimmt man deshalb zwangsläufig das Flimmern war, welches eben für diesen "CRT-Kopfschmerz" sorgt. 

Das Ghosting lässt sich nur teils durch die 3D-Einstellung beeinflussen, in anderen Spielen (KSP) gar nicht. Zudem stellt der 3D-Effekt ja den Grund für diese Technik dar. Ihn fast bis zur Unkenntlichkeit abschwächen zu messen, nur damit man die Brille für längere Zeit ohne Kopfschmerzen tragen kann, halte ich zumindest für "suboptimal". Am Monitor dürfte das Ghosting definitiv nicht liegen: Zum Test verwendeten wir einen Benq XL2720T, der 120 Hz schafft und Nvidia-3D-Vision-zertifiziert ist. Zudem müsste das Ghosting dann in allen Spielen zu sehen sein,  Aber selbst bei eigentlich gut laufenden Spiele wie Portal 2 gibt es Probleme wie die falsche Position des Fadenkreuzes. 

Insgesamt ist 3D per (Shutter-)Brille ist ein nettes Gimmick, aber für die meisten wohl nichts, was man dauerhaft nutzen will.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*



Tsume-Ridea schrieb:


> Finde euren Bericht zu 3D Vision sehr enttäuschend. Es ist sehr wohl möglich ein tolles 3D-Erlebnis ohne Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen wenn man es denn richtig macht. Auf die Darstellung mit dem 3DTV-Treiber (erhältlich im US-Nvidia Store) wird leider nicht eingegangen. Das 3D Vision 2-Set ist Müll ja, da gebe ich euch recht. In dem Artikel kommt es aber so rüber als wäre 3D über Nvidia generell schlecht. Man sollte eben auch keine allzu Grafikhungrigen Spiele damit testen und sich dann über niedrige Fps und/oder Grafikfehler beschweren. Etwas ältere Spiele wie z.B. Just Cause 2 funktionieren perfekt in 3D mit flüssiger Bildrate und einem echten 3D-Erlebnis. Treten Kopfschmerzen auf ist entweder der Monitor schuld welcher durch zu niedrige Reaktionszeit Ghosting produziert oder aber die Stärke des 3D-Effekts (Abstand der 2 Bilder zueinander) ist zu hoch eingestellt im Treiber. Mit ordentlichem Equipment ist durchaus ein angenehmes 3D möglich.



Das ist sicher auch ein wenig  Gewöhnungssache und ja, mit den richtigen Voraussetzungen ist durchaus ein sehr ordentliches Spielen in 3D möglich. Mir hat's für den Kurzeinsatz ehrlich gefallen und ich werd auch sicher in Zukunft noch ein paar Mal damit rumspielen. Trotzdem erkauft man sich dieses Erlebnis meiner Meinung nach mit zu vielen Nachteilen und selbst in den überzeugensten Spielen, die ich probiert habe, gab's immer wieder irgendwelche Fehler oder Seltsamkeiten. Ich bin da zugegebenermaßen vielleicht auch ein bisschen pingelig.  Wenn man einen Großteil der Hardware schon besitzt (z.B. 3D-TV und fette Geforce-GPU), kann und sollte man das ruhig mal ausprobieren, ist schon ein netter Spaß. Aber zum Dauerzocken taugt's meiner Meinung nicht, außerdem hat es zu viele Nachteile und ist in der Gesamtheit (Performance wie Preis) teuer. Und mit VR steht die bessere Alternative schon in den Startlöchern. Ein zusätzlicher Faktor ist vielleicht auch, das Reinhard und ich beide eher skeptischer Natur sind - dafür fand ich das Ergebnis ganz gut - und wir haben ja auch nur unsere Meinung kundgetan, nicht direkt gewertet. Das passt auch meiner Meinung nach besser zu solch einer Technologie.



MDJ schrieb:


> Zu Frank´s Kommentar auf Seite 112, bezüglich der 7 DVD´s von GTA5 und wieso man es nicht auf Bluray gemacht hat:
> In gewisser Weise hat er recht. Aber es haben einfach zu wenig Leute ein Bluray-Laufwerk im Gehäuse. Ich glaube, es wird auch noch sehr lange dauern, bis dies ein Standard in einem PC ist. Man bietet das Spiel ja der "breiten Masse" an und die haben zumeist max. ein DVD-Laufwerk
> 
> PS: Ich weis noch wie geschockt ich war, als ich damals (glaub 1997 ?) das Spiel "Blade Runner" auspackte und darin 4 Game-CD´s waren



Ich schrei schon seit Jahren nach Bluray, ich fürchte, das gibt nix mehr am PC. Jedenfalls nicht so, wie es bei CD und dann DVD eingetreten ist. Bei DVD war es übrigens ähnlich... Ich hab mich wirklich Jahre lang darüber aufgeregt, dass ich dutzende CDs jonglieren musste, während Xbox Alt und PS2 schon längst auf DVDs setzten. Ich hatte damals schon ein DVD-Laufwerk. Nur hab ich's nie brauchen können. Erst mit den Nachfolge-Konsolen gab's dann endlich Spiele auf DVD. Vor sechseinhalb Jahren hab ich mir mein letztes optisches Laufwerk gekauft. Ein Bluray-Laufwerk, weil ich wieder gutgläubig angenommen habe, eine neue Technik würde sich am PC schon schnell umsetzen - von Wegen. Ich hab nie eine Spiele-Bluray einlegen können. Jetzt hab ich gar kein optisches Laufwerk mehr, der Download geht schnell genug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Bummsbirne (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Tom Loske besitzt einen 5820k geoct auf 6,1 GHz?
Wieviel Liter Stickstoff gehn denn drauf pro Tag?


----------



## alalcoolj (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Bin noch lange nicht durch mit der Ausgabe, aber finde sie schonmal generell sehr gelungen.
Beim lesen des Artikels "Grafikkartentreiber" habe ich mich gefragt, ob die Bildqualität mit der GTX 980 z.B. mit 16:1 Hohe Leistung oder 2:1 Hohe Qualität besser ist...? Die Fps sind ja in etwa gleich. Kann man das so pauschal beantworten?


----------



## PCGH_Tom (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Tom Loske besitzt einen 5820k geoct auf 6,1 GHz?
> Wieviel Liter Stickstoff gehn denn drauf pro Tag?



Der läuft zugegebenermaßen nur selten bei der Taktzahl, nämlich in dem Fall, dass gerade LN2 im Haus ist. Dann sind es circa drei bis fünf Liter pro Stunde


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Bin noch lange nicht durch mit der Ausgabe, aber finde sie schonmal generell sehr gelungen.
> Beim lesen des Artikels "Grafikkartentreiber" habe ich mich gefragt, ob die Bildqualität mit der GTX 980 z.B. mit 16:1 Hohe Leistung oder 2:1 Hohe Qualität besser ist...? Die Fps sind ja in etwa gleich. Kann man das so pauschal beantworten?



Pauschal nicht, zumal bei den diversen Filteroptimierungen ja auch noch die Flimmer- und Banding-Anfälligkeit steigt. Das hängt alles vom Content des Spiels ab.
Für mich persönlich kann ich sagen, dass ich in der Regel eher niedrigere AF-Grade, dafür aber mit höherer Qualität nutze, sofern die Leistung nicht für 16:1 AF reicht. Wie im Artikel beschrieben gewinnt das Bild am meisten durch 2:1 AF, weitere AF-Grade leiden unter abnehmendem Grenzertrag.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Der Feedback-Thread kommt noch, oder soll/darf dieser genutzt werden?
> 
> Nach ersten schnellen Blick ins Heft (das Heute gekommen ist.):
> DVD-Hülle wieder nicht Perforiert, der Hr. Bayer wollte sich doch, laut Feedback-Thread zur 05, darum kümmern?!
> Vielleicht wieder bei der 07.



Ja, der Herr Bayer hat sich auch darum gekümmert. Und als die 06 hier ankam, sind unserem Produktionsmenschen und mir die Gesichter auf den Tisch gefallen.
Trotzdem mehrfacher Anweisungen und Zwischendurch-Nachfragen passierte genau derselbe Fehler wieder. Unfassbar. Vielleicht muss ich wirklich persönlich ins Presswerk fahren und den Verantwortlichen zusehen.

Ihr habt da jedes Recht, sauer zu sein. Ich bin es auch. Wenn ich eine Perforation bestelle, erwarte ich auch eine.


----------



## crys_ (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Ich bin auch schon mit meiner Digitalausgabe durchgestartet und hab mal eine Anregung zu den Bewertungen. Ihr hinterlegt die Note immer mit rot, das finde ich etwas unpassend weil rot in Zusammenhang mit Bewertungen immer negativ empfunden wird (Stichwort Ampel). Das macht es sehr schwer sich einen schnellen Überblick zu verschaffen und man assoziiert alle Produkte gleich als schlecht. Erst wenn man dann genau guckt sieht man, dass z.B. der Nocuta NH-D15 beim AiO Test eine 1,97 Wertung hat. Ich finde es wäre viel intuitiver den Hintergrund von Grün bis Rot zu machen um die Note visuell zu unterstreichen oder zumindest eine Neutralere Farbe zu verwenden, zur Not PCGH-Blau wenn ihr nur die Note hervorheben wollt, aber Rot ist sehr ungeeignet.

Wie setzt sich eigentlich eure Endnote für die Grafikkarte zusammen? Ihr habt geschrieben das durch die Titan alle Karten nach unten gerutscht sind, Leistung hat also einen hohen Teil an der Endnote?

Die Perforation betrifft mich zwar nicht, aber dem Lieferanten würde ich an eurer Stelle mal was erzählen...bei einmal kann man das ja noch als Versehen werten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*



crys_ schrieb:


> Wie setzt sich eigentlich eure Endnote für die Grafikkarte zusammen? Ihr habt geschrieben das durch die Titan alle Karten nach unten gerutscht sind, Leistung hat also einen hohen Teil an der Endnote?


Das hat sich seit Ewigkeiten nicht geändert: 20%/20%/60% für Ausstattung, Eigenschaften und Leistung, also dreifaches Gewicht für die Leistung.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ich schrei schon seit Jahren nach Bluray, ich fürchte, das gibt nix mehr am PC. Jedenfalls nicht so, wie es bei CD und dann DVD eingetreten ist. Bei DVD war es übrigens ähnlich... Ich hab mich wirklich Jahre lang darüber aufgeregt, dass ich dutzende CDs jonglieren musste, während Xbox Alt und PS2 schon längst auf DVDs setzten. Ich hatte damals schon ein DVD-Laufwerk. Nur hab ich's nie brauchen können. Erst mit den Nachfolge-Konsolen gab's dann endlich Spiele auf DVD. Vor sechseinhalb Jahren hab ich mir mein letztes optisches Laufwerk gekauft. Ein Bluray-Laufwerk, weil ich wieder gutgläubig angenommen habe, eine neue Technik würde sich am PC schon schnell umsetzen - von Wegen. Ich hab nie eine Spiele-Bluray einlegen können. Jetzt hab ich gar kein optisches Laufwerk mehr, der Download geht schnell genug.



Dafür war der Aufschrei groß genug als Windows ... XP oder Vista (?) ... nur auf DVD rauskam. Gab wohl genügend Anwender (in den USA?  ), die daraufhin ein DVD-Laufwerk kaufen mussten.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Mai 2015)

Hai Stephan, 

Du hast zwar die richtigen Bilder im Fred, aber den Text und die Stichworte vom letzten Monat nicht im Datum verändert. Also zum Heft:

Hai Thilo,

Dieses Mal habe ich VORHER geprüft, ob eine Perforation an dem *DVD-Einschlußfensterverklebeblatt *ist. Nö. Am 30.03. hat Thilo versprochen das zu prüfen...  *Was vermisse ich doch die kartonierte, perforierte, bedruckte, archivierbare Hülle*.
Ich besitze alle Ausgaben, außer der Nullnummer und hätte gerne die 12ct für eine hochwertigere Ausgabe ausgegeben, wenn es mir nur ermöglicht worden wäre. Da ich da ganz sicher völlig alleine stehe, wird Computec mich sicher nicht erhören.
Das habe ich beim letzten Mal geschrieben. Computec mußte jetzt sicher die "irrtümlich" zu viel besorgten teuren DVD-Einschlußfensterverklebeblätter erst mal alle aufbrauchen. 

Wenn sowas schon bei Seite eins mir alles vermiest, kann der Heftinhalt noch so gut recherchiert sein und über das beginnenden Sommerloch hinweghelfen. Der Verlag hat die PCGHX eingedampft, die Premiumausgabe, die Heftqualität, die kartonierte, perforierte, bedruckte, archivierbare Hülle und das nur aufgrund von wirtschaftlichem Kalkül. Verständlich, aber das war jetzt für mich nach Jahren der Tropfen, der das Faß zum überlaufen gebracht hat. 

Ich werde das Abo kündigen. Ich bin mit ü40 einfach nicht mehr in der Zielgruppe und werde weiter vergeblich auf ein Heft mit der Qualität einer HWLuxx warten. Ich schaue mir den Rückwärtsgang lange genug mit an. Dabei ist es mir (und vermutlich meiner Zielgruppe) egal, daß ich seit Jahren einen stabilen Preis für das Heft bezahle. Der Markt gibt mir leider kein exklusives Heft mehr an die Hand.

Ich werde mit der Kündigung kein Zeichen setzen und auch den Verlag nicht in den Ruin treiben, aber das ist jetzt meine persönliche Konsequenz. 
MfG - kampfschaaaf -


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Mai 2015)

Ahoi,

die Aussage, dass wir "die Qualität eingestampft" haben, uns im "Rückwärtsgang" bewegen und nicht die "Qualität einer HWLuxx" bieten, hätte ich gern etwas genauer – gern auch per PN.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CSharper (5. Mai 2015)

Hab meine Ausgabe noch nicht erhaltem, wohne in der Schweiz, also völlig normal Aber dass mit der Wärmebildkamera interessiert mich jetzt und zwar soll eure Empfehlung sein der Titan X, Ram Kühler zu montieren. Habt ihr eine Messung mit einer wassergekühlten T'x gemacht? Oder bezieht sich die Empfehlung nur auf Luftgekühlte Karten?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Mai 2015)

Hai Raff, 

mit dieser Aussage, die ich natürlich in Rage geschrieben habe, meinte ich die Qualität des Heftes als solches; losgelöst vom Inhalt. Es geht dabei lediglich um meine heißgeliebte kartonierte, perforierte, bedruckte, archivierbare Hülle. Niemals hatte Euer Heft den Anspruch, ein Hochglanzmagazin, wie die HWLuxx zu sein. Wenn ich die Haptik der HWLuxx mit dem aktuellen Heft PCGH vergleiche, naja. Das meinte ich mit Qualität bzw. Heftqualität. Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet das nicht auf den Inhalt gemünzt. Das wollte ich nicht, ist aber jetzt erst mal unerheblich.

Der Rückwärtsgang ist chronologisch zu sehen:
- Einstellen der PCGHX
- Einstellen der Premiumausgabe
- die kartonierte, perforierte, bedruckte, archivierbare Hülle 
- (Wiederholter Wegfall der Perforation des DVD-Einschlußfensterverklebeblattes)

Das ist schon alles und reicht mir jetzt. 

Interessant ist Deine Lesart meiner Aussage:  "dass wir "die Qualität eingestampft" haben, uns im "Rückwärtsgang" bewegen und nicht die "Qualität einer HWLuxx" bieten, hätte ich gern etwas genauer "

Ihr befindet Euch nicht im Rückwärtsgang, es ist der Verlag. Ihr bekommt sicherlich auferlegt, was geht und was nicht. Euch kann ich den Vorwurf nicht machen, nur dem Verlag. Dort sitzen keine Nerds, Fanboys oder Enthusiasten. Dort sitzen nun mal die Meister der Münze. 

MfG und Nix für Ungut
- kampfschaaaf -


----------



## Homerclon (6. Mai 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> - (Wiederholter Wegfall der Perforation des DVD-Einschlußfensterverklebeblattes)


Schau mal hier


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Mai 2015)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Schau mal hier



Super, ich weiß. Das habe ich in Post #25 bereits gesagt. Dennoch fehlte sie wiederholt und es ist nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*

Ich bin sehr enttäuscht.
Bereits die zweite Ausgabe, bei der die DVD Hülle nicht zum Heraustrennen war und man wieder mal das Heft zerstört wenn man Pech hat.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2015)

Hi Mic,

siehe dazu die Aussagen hier und hier. Wir bleiben dran, denn das ist kein Zustand. Aber mal Hand aufs Herz: Schere, Cutter oder Laser  FTW! Habe ich auch so gemacht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2015)

...Laser? 

Davon hätte ich gerne ein "PCGH in Gefahr - Video: Raff schneidet DVD mit Faserlaser aus der Print".
Aus Sicherheitsgründen empfehle ich, dass du dich dabei hinter der 3dfx-Tasse in Deckung bringst und zum Augenschutz den OculusRift trägst. 


Aber warum der Aufwand - das geht sicher auch mit dem Giant Knife.


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich mache das viel einfacher: ich kaufe einfach das Heft ohne DVD


----------



## drebbin (7. Mai 2015)

Grober überblick: kein Abschlussbericht vom ROG camp? Es kam ja auch keiner auf der Homepage... Ich bin etwas negativ überrascht

Den Gesamteindruck ergänze ich noch.


----------



## MG42 (8. Mai 2015)

Macht mal ein PCGH-in-Gefahr-Video, wo ihr dem(n) Verantwortlichen im Presswerk die Ohren langzieht, für die bodenlose Frechheit die Perforation zum herausreißen der DVD  zu vergESSEN.
Leider hatten die im Handel keine Magazin Ausgabe mehr, also MUSSTE ich da das Angebotene kaufen.
Schere und Tesafilm tun es jetzt auch; aber die Hüllen früher, waren einfach die besten (die Qualität bis etwa 05/09, bis 08/09 habe ich übersprungen, da habt ihr dann faserige (nicht glatte) Pappe auf der Innenseite benutzt, ihr Cheater  und so Ende 12 wirds da ganz kriminell .


----------



## Homerclon (8. Mai 2015)

Mal ein allgemeines Feedback zu den Kühlertests, eine Sache wurde  nämlich auch im Kompakt-WaKü Test wieder als Negativ angesprochen:
Ich sehe es nicht als Schlecht an, wenn die Serienbelüftung  Leistungsstarke Lüfter erhält, solange man sie, ohne dabei nervige  Nebengeräusche zu erzeugen, soweit herunter regeln kann, das sie Leise  arbeiten (sie also einen großen Regelbereich bieten). In solchen Fällen  kann der Hersteller nämlich beide Kundenwünsche bedienen, solche die  eine Leise und solche denen die Lautstärke egal ist, solange die  Kühlleistung dies rechtfertigt. Die jeweiligen Extreme ("Lautlos ist gerade Leise genug" & "Mir egal wie laut, Hauptsache es wird möglichst nahe der Umgebungstemp. gehalten") basteln sich eh ihre eigene Konfigurationen, sind aber auch nur kleine Nischen.
Mit dem 1,0-Sone Test tragt ihr dem ja auch Rechnung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Mai 2015)

Leider ist ein extrem weiter Regelbereich ohne weitere Nachteile nahezu unmöglich. Z.B. sind für hohe Drehzahlen meist Kugellager erforderlich, die aber nie geräuschlos arbeiten. Bei einer Herabregelung auf 50% oder darunter haben auch sehr viele Lüfter Probleme mit PWM-Störgeräuschen, quasi kein Lüfter im Test ist davon vollkommen frei. (Am besten eigenen sich noch die Lüfter von Thermaltake.)
Ich betone den Sachverhalt aber auch deswegen mehrfach, weil er massive Auswirkungen auf die Endnote hat. Wir können Kühlungen nicht ausschließlich auf festen Lautheits-Niveaus testen, sondern orientieren uns an der Drehzahl, die der Hersteller offensichtlich als sinnvoll erachtet. "Zu leise" ist hierbei genauso schlecht, wie "zu laut". So haben im letzten Luftkühlertest einige Teilnehmer Punkte verloren, weil sie 1,0 Sone gar nicht erst erreicht haben und/oder weil sie bereits bei 50% Drehzahl deutlich unter 0,1 Sone lagen, was nur in höheren Temperaturen aber nicht in einer besseren Lautheitsnote resultiert. Im Falle der Kompaktwasserkühlungen ist durchgängig das Gegenteil der Fall.
Für einige Nutzer mit extremen Anforderungen mögen solche Produkte trotzdem interessant sein. Für diese Nutzer geben wir alle Einzelwerte an und bereiten sie mit Benchmarks auf. So kann jeder selbst entscheiden, was am besten zu ihm past. Die Endnote versucht, alle Aspekte einer Kühlung auf einen einzelnen Wert zu kondensieren, Maßstab ist hierbei natürlich der durchschnittliche Nutzer. Für diesen sind deutlich über 2 Sone sicherlich unschön, Temperaturen unter 50 °C dagegen unnötig.


----------



## willsnone (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH 06/2015: Wärmebildanalysen, GTA 5 PC-Guide, die schnellste Grafikkarte, Grafiktreiber u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Emergency 2013*



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Portal 2, Kerbal Space Program und Europa Universalis sind wohl alles andere als grafikhungrig. Zudem kommt der Kopfschmerz nicht über das Bild am Monitor zustande, sondern vor allem durch den hohen Kontrast eines eventuell hellen Hintergrundes zum Monitor, was wohl bei fast jedem leider eine weiße Wand sein dürfte. Wenn man nicht in einem völlig abgedunkelten Raum spielt, nimmt man deshalb zwangsläufig das Flimmern war, welches eben für diesen "CRT-Kopfschmerz" sorgt.
> 
> ...



Voller Neugier hab ich den 3d Vision Artikel gelesen.
Schön das ihr euch dieser, eigentlich tollen Technik angenommen habt wenn auch der eher negative nicht ganz nachvollziehbarer Beigeschmack mit von der Partie ist.

Ich nutze 3d Vision mittlerweile schon ca.2 Jahre voller Begeisterung  aber Kopfschmerzen hatte ich von Anfang an nie zu beklagen. 
Das kommt viell.auch davon das ich immer in abgedunkelten Räumen meinem vergnügen nachgehe, wie es wahrscheinlich die Mehrzahl der Gamer es macht.
Darum glaube ich ist das dann eher ein bei euch bezogenes Büro Alltags Test Umfeld Problem und natürlich stark von den verbauten Leuchtmittel an der Decke abhängig.
Bei der 3d Vision Einrichtung kann man da mit einem Häkchen bei "...Flimmern wahrnehmen..." etwas dagegen wirken.
Das hab ich aber selbst noch nie probiert weil wie gesagt ich dieses Problem nicht kenne.
Was eventuell am Anfang auftreten kann, vor allem wenn man es mit der Tiefe übertreibt, ist Schwindel aber das legt sich nach ein paar Stunden des zockens.

Zum Thema Ghosting kann ich sagen das man da mit dem senken des Kontrastes etwas dagegen wirken kann aber das auch sehr stark vom Bildschirm und Spiel selbst abhängt, wie Jahre lange Forum Erfahrung das gezeigt hat.
Aber etwas schlimmer fallen diesbezüglich tatsächlich die Benq Bildschirme auf.

Ausserdem wird die elementare Funktion der Konvergenz Anpassung gar nicht angesprochen, womit man noch einiges mehr aus der Technik raus holen kann. 
Diese Funktion funktioniert aber nicht bei allen Titeln und muss zuerst im Nvidea 3d Menü unter erweitert erst aktiviert werden.

Wenn irgendwelche Titel kein 3d Vision Profil besitzen gibts dafür unzählige Helix Mods die teilweise recht einfach nur rein kopiert werden müssen und die meisten Fehler wegbügeln.
Für Kerbal Space Program ist so einer sogar verfügbar Helix Mod: Kerbal Space Program [NEW PATCH] mal testen.

Sollte es mal Probleme mit dem Faden Kreuz geben, das was aber eher selten der Fall ist kann man mit STRG+F12 Nvideas 3d Laservisier anzeigen lassen.

Na ja, eine Plug and Play angelegenheit ist 3d Vision leider nicht bzw.nicht mehr mangels Out of the Box Supports der Entwickler, 
aber die frickelein sind es auf alle fälle Wert wenn man den Immersions Gewinn bedenkt den man mit dem momentan in allen Ohren hörenden 4k usw. bei weitem nie erreichen wird.
Erst bei release von einer brauchbaren VR für Endanwender könnte es eine bessere alternative zu 3d Vision geben, 
aber selbst da wird oder kann beides Koexistieren wenn man Immersions Junky (wie ich bin) ist.


----------



## ronrebell (9. Mai 2015)

IWas ihr in Sachen 3D Vision abliefert, ist redaktionell fahrlässig. 

Schade, dass ihr euch nicht Leute zur Seite genommen habt, die Ahnung von der Materie haben

Ein Redakteur schreibt, dass er 3D seit jeher ignoriert und nimmt als Headliner "Diese Schmerzen". Ja, die hatte ich auch beim Weiterlesen. 

Der andere Redakteur weiß nicht, dass Metro Redux verbuggt, das originale 2033 aber perfekt 3D läuft. Er weiß nicht, dass der Halo Schatten CM geschuldet ist und dafür meist Real 3D Fixes verfügbar sind. 

Helix heißt das Schlagwort. Und so weiter und so fort. Meist kopiert man da ne Minidatei in einen Ordner und fertig. 

Ihr benötigt bei 3D Vision Candies wie Ssaa und Co. Stellt mal auf Medium Details, verdoppelt die Bildrate und ihr werdet detailmäßig keine Unterschiede erkennen. 3D Vision overruled jegliches Bildqualität Gimmick. Testet das doch bitte nochmal und diesmal nicht im Neonröhren bestückten Großraumbüro! So spielt kein Mensch zu Hause. 

Schade, ich hätte damals 3D Hilfe angeboten. 

Bitte lest in meiner Signatur alles zum Thema. Da spart ihr euch viel Recherche und seid in ner halben Stunde rundum informiert. Und bitte überarbeitet den Artikel. Ich wünsche mir wieder professionelle pcgh Berichterstattung, wie ich dies vor Jahren einmal gewohnt war. 

Hier er der link:
[Erfahrungsbericht] Nvidia 3D Vision - ?Echtes? 3D - Gimmick oder Gamer Zukunft? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Pyrodactil (9. Mai 2015)

Bei so viel Meckerkasten (natürlich je nach Userempfinden) finde ich das Magazin trotz Ü40 sehr gelungen. Klar könnte ich jetzt auch noch texten, wieso kein alter H110er Kühler mit verglichen wurde, aber nö, da ich weiß das der um die  2°C wärmer ist als der aktuelle H110i GT. & wenn ich sehe das 3D alles in die Knie zwingt, brauche ich es bei meinem Innenleben auch nicht erst versuchen & spare mir die Nvidia-Brille.
Den GTA 5 Test find ich super, vor allem das Ihr uns aufzeigt welche GPU-Knechte für WQHD nötig sind. Für UHD reicht wie immer noch keine GPU aufm Markt ( bis auf vier unbezahlbare Titan´s) .  & ich freu mich das Ihr Multi-GPU´s  mit gebencht habt. Könntet Ihr ja immer mit einschließen. Viel FPS-Platz ist ja bei WHQD nicht mehr für baldige 2x 980 Ti´s. Denn über 5 FPS unterschied zwischen 2x 980er & 2x Titan´s braucht man(n) wirklich nicht reden. Wäre alles aber immer noch ein hoher Investitionsbrocken, der sich für mich erst wieder ab Schmuddelwetterzeit lohnt. Bis dahin ruht GTA 5 & die 970er wird verramscht, da mir ja mit 1080p zu viel entgeht. Obwohl, 8x MSAA kommt automatisch bei zunehmender Sehschwäche 

Ein Kritikpunkt: Die völlig überteuerten 1290€ Corsair Vengeance Pro Speicherriegel sind im Test überflüssig. Da hättens auch die unteren Klassen mit identischen Leistungswerten getan.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (11. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Wir haben 3D-Vision Straight-out-the-Box getestet und ein paar unserer Lieblingstitel genutzt - ich habe sogar auf ein möglichst gutes Ergebnis wert gelegt und die Spiele entsprechend selektiert. Das man damit nicht das perfekte Ergebnis erzielt, ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber das Modding quasi als eine Voraussetzung für 3D-Vision gesehen wird, halte ich auch für kritisch. Vor allem, wenn Spieledateien wie DLL-Dateien ersetzt werden müssen, das kann unter Umständen zu Bans führen, auch wenn das eher unwahrscheinlich ist. 

In diesem Artikel ging es explizt nur um Eindrücke des 3D-Vision-Kits  in einigen aktuellen Spielen, die sich die Redakteure ausgesucht haben. Es ist kein Artikel vom Schlage eines "3D Optimal" oder "Wie kann man das 3D-Erlebnis verbessern". Da wäre dann auch die Helix-Mod oder eventuell auch andere Herangehensweisen (3D-Vision am 3D-TV oder komplett andere Tools wie das eingestelle IZ3D) interessant.

Sorry, wenn wir da Erwartungen enttäuscht haben, aber so ist nunmal unser Eindruck, wenn man 3D-Vision für sich ins Auge fasst. Und es hat viele Nachteile, auch wenn man schon optimistisch an die Sache herangeht: Das Flimmern fällt mir selbst in abgedunkelten Räumen auf (ich bin extra Nachts nochmal ins Büro gekommen und habe bei kompletter Dunkelheit gespielt), der Performance-Verlust ist massiv und ich für meinen Teil spiele nicht gern mit mittleren Details, schon gar nicht, wenn ich sehr teure Hardware verbaut habe - 3D oder nicht 3D, das ist für mich eigentlich nicht akzeptabel. Und die Bildfehler treten nunmal auf, das muss man auch kritisieren dürfen - auch wenn man diese größtenteils beheben kann, wenn man auf Community-Patches zurückgreift. Aber Letzteres zeigt meiner Meinung auch, welchen Stellenwert 3D bei Nvidia noch einnimmt - dass man auf Mods zurückgreifen muss, ist kein großer Pluspunkt für den Support seitens des Herstellers und könnte darauf hinweisen, dass in Zukunft noch mehr Probleme auftauchen könnten oder die Unterstützung nicht mehr so gewährleistet ist, wie sie das zu früheren Zeiten war.

Mir hat 3D trotz allem ganz gut gefallen und ich kann auch nachvollziehen, dass es seine Fans hat. Aber es ist eben Straight-out-the-Box auch reichlich kompromissbehaftet. Persönlich hab ich an optimaler 3D-Darstellung auch durchaus Interesse, aber das Artikelformat ist dafür einfach nicht geeignet. Dieses soll einen längerfristigen Ersteindruck von verschiedenen Redakteuren kommunizieren, nicht das absolute Optimum, was man aus einer Hardware holen kann.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## ronrebell (11. Mai 2015)

Danke Phil für die aufschlussreiche Stellungnahme. 

Trotzdem wärs toll gewesen, wenn ihr euch paar Vorabinfos abgeholt hättet. 
Diese habe ich ja damals unterbreitet und meinen Thread durchzulesen ist etwa 15 minütige Recherchearbeit. 

Danach sieht das Ergebnis halt ganz anders aus. 

Gerade als Computermagazin meine ich, dass man vom Plug and Play Konsolero doch gerne einmal abweichen will. 

Gerade weil uns der PC die Möglichkeiten bietet. 

Sonst hätte ich den Kram schon längst vertickt und wäre nur mehr auf Ps4 und Xbox one unterwegs und würde nur mehr gamepro lesen. 

Ich meine durchaus, dass in eurem Blatt Platz für eine Bastelecke wäre, wie auch immer die heißen mag. 

Aber das ist hier nur meine subjektive Einschätzung, danke nochmals für deine objektive Stellungnahme. 

Lg Ron


----------



## PCGH_Phil (11. Mai 2015)

ronrebell schrieb:


> Danke Phil für die aufschlussreiche Stellungnahme.
> Gerade als Computermagazin meine ich, dass man vom Plug and Play Konsolero doch gerne einmal abweichen will.
> Gerade weil uns der PC die Möglichkeiten bietet.
> 
> Ich meine durchaus, dass in eurem Blatt Platz für eine Bastelecke wäre, wie auch immer die heißen mag.



Da stimme ich dir voll zu und wir haben auch recht häufig einen DIY-Teil oder ein "Wie hole ich das Optimum aus XY heraus?". Das wäre aber wohl eher für einen Aufbau-Artikel geeignet. Vielleicht ergibt sich dafür ja nochmal eine Gelegenheit  Wie gesagt, ich bin durchaus interessiert und hole auch sonst gern händisch das Beste aus einer Technik/Engine heraus. Nur hat das an dieser Stelle eben nicht so richtig gepasst.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## PCGH_Tom (11. Mai 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Grober überblick: kein Abschlussbericht vom ROG camp? Es kam ja auch keiner auf der Homepage... Ich bin etwas negativ überrascht
> 
> Den Gesamteindruck ergänze ich noch.



Kommt noch


----------



## Standeck (12. Mai 2015)

Hi Jungs,

hab als baldinger( in zwei Tagen hoffe ich) Besitzer eines UHD Monitors mit GSync eure Artikel darüber sehr gerne gelesen. Was mir persönlich aber noch fehlt, und hoffe ich bald nachgereicht wird, ist ob Gsync in irgendeiner Weise positive Auswirkungen auch bei Multi GPU Mikroruckeln hat. So wie sich das liest müsste es ja so sein das es dem Monitor "egal" ist welche GPU sich grad mit welchem Bild synchronisiert?! 

LG Standeck


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Mai 2015)

Ich persönlich habe das nicht explizit ausprobiert - da als Disclaimer vorweg.

Aus der Theorie her dürfte sich an der ungleichmäßigen Frameverteilung nicht viel ändern, da weiterhin nur eine Grafikkarte an das Display angeschlossen ist, durch welche die Zweit-GPU ihre fertigen Bilder schleusen muss. Solange auf AFR gesetzt wird und es noch inter-Frame-Abhängigkeiten gibt, also beispielsweise Bewegungsvektoren für Motion Blur oder (bei Nvidia) TXAA, solange wird immer eine Karte auf Daten der anderen Warten müssen und es wird Unregelmäßigkeiten geben.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (12. Mai 2015)

Ich konnte mGPU und A-sync leider noch nicht ausprobieren, rein theoretisch sehe ich aber nicht, wie das Mikroruckeln durch A-Sync bei AFR verbessern sollte. Eventuell könnte es sogar deutlicher auffallen, wenn zwischen Frame 1 der ersten GPU und Frame 2 der zweiten ein deutlicher Unterschied bei der Rechenzeit und damit der Frequenz des Monitors einstellt - das könnte vielleicht Nebeneffekte wie Ghosting oder Schlieren verursachen. Aber ich konnte das wie gesagt auch noch nicht genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, kann da also auch nur vermuten.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Gamerjochen (13. Mai 2015)

Bei mir stürzt das Spiel dauernd ab, immer dann nach dem Video bevor das Spielen richtig losgeht. Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## gorgeous188 (13. Mai 2015)

Noch etwas zum Artikel über Gaming-Notebooks. Warum wird hier nicht auf Nachteile eingegangen? Damit meine ich jetzt ganz speziell den Austausch oder Upgrade der Grafikkarte. Sowas ist einfach nicht möglich, wie am Desktop, auch wenn es schon des Öfteren mal angedacht war. CPU geht ja meistens, auch wenn man da auf das Mainboard begrenzt ist, ein Austausch bei Defekt geht, ein Upgrade im gleichen Sockel ist selten sinnvoll.

Die prinzipbedingten Nachteile von Notebooks lasse ich ja schon raus, jedenfalls sind bei mir in laufender Folge 4 Notebooks an gebrochenen Display-Scharnieren gestorben.


----------



## IluBabe (16. Mai 2015)

So 1150 Test:
So hab mir heute die Ausgabe gekauft, nicht zuletzt, weil ich das nachgeteste Z97 Extreme 6 besitze. Der Artikel an sich war sehr gut.  Kritikpunkt ist natürlich dennoch vorhanden. Den Satz " Wir legen unseren Fokus dementsprechend auf Vernunft-Platinen aus der Mittelklasse, [...] halte ich angesichts der 160€ aufwärts bei den getesten Modelle für unpassend. Klar ist der Preis angestiegen wie aufgeführt, aber. eine Vernunftplatine für mich, wenn sie nicht sehr viele Zusatznutzen durch viele Anbindungen bietet ist eher im bereich um die 100€  bis 125€ anzusiedeln und da waren einige der Boards nie auf einen solchen Preis gefallen.  Zurecht müsst ihr dann die im Absatz relativieren auf "gehobenen 160€ Bereich". Das Asus Ranger hat da vergleichsweise am meisten angezogen zu seinem Tiefstpreis, neben MSI. Schade kein Board von MSI, das ist unschön bezogen auf 2 Asus Boards, klasse aber der mit eingebrachte Test des Biostar hingegen.  Wenn man schreibt: "Wenn das Mainboard aufgrund der Integration nahezu aller Funktionen in die CPU und der einheitliche PCH keinen Einfluss  mehr auf die Leistung hat, so gewinnt die Erweiterbarkeit an Bedeutung für  die Kaufentscheidung ist bei den Z97er Boards die fürs übertakten angedacht sind selbst in diesem Preisbereich auch die Ausstattung der Spannungsversorgung für die CPU, gerade hier hätte man ein paar Kriterien die die Boards durchaus unterscheiden. 

Beim Auszug der Testtabelle halte ich es für fast schon unnötig, die Sachen die sich über alle Kandidaten gleichen in einer eigenen Zeile zu bedenken. Gerade bei Eigenschaft wird das dann doch sehr deutlich wie ähnlich sich die Mainboards sind, gerade weil sich bedingt durch die Architektur der CPU nur wenige Unterschiede ergeben. Also sollten die Feinheiten da differenzieren, anstatt aufzulisten was sich ohnehin gleicht. Irgendwie fehlt Thunderboldt`- für jene die sich einen Fake-Mac/Hackintosh machen wollen sicher interessant? Übrigens beim Punkt Software unter Ausstattung weis ich zumindest das beim Asrock Board noch zusätzliche Software mit integriert wird wie etwa ein c-fos Version, oder "Game Controller" wie es bei Gigabyte heißt und was auch Asus anbietet, das dem Spieler Erleichterung bieten soll beim "Snipen". Oder wenn irgendwelche Dreingaben dabei sind wie Gutscheine für Streamingportale. 

Ram Test:
Was in die Testtabelle mal als Wert reinsollte ist die Höhe der Riegel - und unter Kühlkörper, ob diese verkleinerbar/abmontierbar sind ohne großen Aufwand wie etwa beim Triedent-X. Zudem ist mir aufgefall da ich zwar gewechselt habe, aber zuvor den Adata XPG V 1.0 benutzt hatte, das hier die Ausweisung von Single Ranked und Dual Ranked fehlt,  was EInfluss auf die Performance hat.


GTX Titant Maxwell Bios Tweaker gut gemacht 
So bin dann mal am Weiterlesen.


----------



## White-Eagle (16. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte mich auf einen ausführlichen Bericht von Intel Skylake mit den beiden K-CPU gefreut
ev. ein sehr ausführliches Sonderheft mit DVD, 
dazu nen Bericht über die Hartware der neuen Mainbord's, Übertaktungen mit Beispielen. bzw. Empfehlungen zur Übertaktung ... usw.

Dazu noch einen Vergleich zwischen dem Sandy Bridges, dem Haswell-Refresh, dem Broadwell und vom Skylake, der Mainboards, deren Ausstattungen und deren K-CPU's Vergleiche,
weiter: Spannung, Taktung, Wärme (Angaben zur Wärmeleitung Heatspreder (Lötung oder Wärmeleitpaste und deren Höhe [Abstand des Heatspreder zur CPU, der ja dann mit Wärmleitmittel aufgefüllt sein muß, je größer der Abstand, desto schlechter...], Qualität...), 
Kühlungsempfehlungen der K-CPU's u.a.m.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aus: [PCEvaluation] Intel i7 3770K Temperature Measured Without IHS - Page 15


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Mai 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> So 1150 Test:
> So hab mir heute die Ausgabe gekauft, nicht zuletzt, weil ich das nachgeteste Z97 Extreme 6 besitze. Der Artikel an sich war sehr gut.  Kritikpunkt ist natürlich dennoch vorhanden. Den Satz " Wir legen unseren Fokus dementsprechend auf Vernunft-Platinen aus der Mittelklasse, [...] halte ich angesichts der 160€ aufwärts bei den getesten Modelle für unpassend. Klar ist der Preis angestiegen wie aufgeführt, aber. eine Vernunftplatine für mich, wenn sie nicht sehr viele Zusatznutzen durch viele Anbindungen bietet ist eher im bereich um die 100€  bis 125€ anzusiedeln und da waren einige der Boards nie auf einen solchen Preis gefallen.  Zurecht müsst ihr dann die im Absatz relativieren auf "gehobenen 160€ Bereich". Das Asus Ranger hat da vergleichsweise am meisten angezogen zu seinem Tiefstpreis, neben MSI. Schade kein Board von MSI, das ist unschön bezogen auf 2 Asus Boards, klasse aber der mit eingebrachte Test des Biostar hingegen.



Die von MSI angeforderten Testsamples sind leider mit starker Verzögerung in der Redaktion eingetroffen und werden deswegen in Teil 2 des Tests in der kommenden Ausgabe mitgetestet. Im Gegenzug ist das Gigabyte G1.Sniper vorgezogen worden, weswegen ich das versammelte Testfeld auch nur noch bedingt als "gehobene Mittelklasse" bezeichnen konnte.
Man muss aber auch ganz klar sagen: Bislang wird unser Preisvergleich von 200-300 Euro teuren Platinen dominiert und der Sockel-1150-Markt geht bis über 400 Euro. Da ist ein Testfeld um die 160 Euro noch kein Luxus.




> Wenn man schreibt: "Wenn das Mainboard aufgrund der Integration nahezu aller Funktionen in die CPU und der einheitliche PCH keinen Einfluss  mehr auf die Leistung hat, so gewinnt die Erweiterbarkeit an Bedeutung für  die Kaufentscheidung ist bei den Z97er Boards die fürs übertakten angedacht sind selbst in diesem Preisbereich auch die Ausstattung der Spannungsversorgung für die CPU, gerade hier hätte man ein paar Kriterien die die Boards durchaus unterscheiden.



Über mögliche Spannungswandler-Kriterien habe ich mir lange Gedanken gemacht. Aber leider lässt sich die Qualität weder theoretisch ableiten noch auf einfache Art in der Praxis überprüfen. Messungen mit Lötarbeiten und Oszilloskop sind aber sehr aufwendig und selbst im Bereich unter 100 Euro hört man selten von Mainboards, die bei normalen Alltags-OC limitieren. Mehrere Tage zusätzliche Arbeit für Ergebnisse, die nur für Rekordjäger eine Rolle spielen, sprengen leider den möglichen Rahmen.



> Beim Auszug der Testtabelle halte ich es für fast schon unnötig, die Sachen die sich über alle Kandidaten gleichen in einer eigenen Zeile zu bedenken. Gerade bei Eigenschaft wird das dann doch sehr deutlich wie ähnlich sich die Mainboards sind, gerade weil sich bedingt durch die Architektur der CPU nur wenige Unterschiede ergeben. Also sollten die Feinheiten da differenzieren, anstatt aufzulisten was sich ohnehin gleicht. Irgendwie fehlt Thunderboldt`- für jene die sich einen Fake-Mac/Hackintosh machen wollen sicher interessant?



Einen Thunderbolt-Controller hat keines der getesteten Mainboards und oft sind Kategorien mit gleichen Eigenschaften auch sehr wichtige Kategorien. Die Hersteller verbauen eben alle das Gleiche, weil jeder das so möchte.




White-Eagle schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich auf einen ausführlichen Bericht von Intel Skylake mit den beiden K-CPU gefreut
> ev. ein sehr ausführliches Sonderheft mit DVD,
> dazu nen Bericht über die Hartware der neuen Mainbord's, Übertaktungen mit Beispielen. bzw. Empfehlungen zur Übertaktung ... usw.



Bis wir die ersten Skylake-Mainboards im Haus haben, wird sicherlich noch einige Zeit vergehen. Als nächstes warten wir erst einmal auf die Möglichkeit, Broadwell zu testen.


----------



## IluBabe (18. Mai 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die von MSI angeforderten Testsamples sind leider mit starker Verzögerung in der Redaktion eingetroffen und werden deswegen in Teil 2 des Tests in der kommenden Ausgabe mitgetestet. Im Gegenzug ist das Gigabyte G1.Sniper vorgezogen worden, weswegen ich das versammelte Testfeld auch nur noch bedingt als "gehobene Mittelklasse" bezeichnen konnte.
> Man muss aber auch ganz klar sagen: Bislang wird unser Preisvergleich von 200-300 Euro teuren Platinen dominiert und der Sockel-1150-Markt geht bis über 400 Euro. Da ist ein Testfeld um die 160 Euro noch kein Luxus.


Humm sagen wir es mal so wenn ein Board die Vorraussetzung erfüllt die größte CPU unter Wasser auf nahezu den selben Takt zu bringen wie ein Highend Board fängt für mich da die Mittelklasse an. Dann kann man meintwegne noch 10-20 der Spannbreite im Preis zwischen günstigem und teuersten Board draufrechnen und schwups hat man die "Mittelklasse" - oder die Klasse die jedem normalen Anwender das beste als Starpunkt bietet.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Über mögliche Spannungswandler-Kriterien habe ich mir lange Gedanken gemacht. Aber leider lässt sich die Qualität weder theoretisch ableiten noch auf einfache Art in der Praxis überprüfen. Messungen mit Lötarbeiten und Oszilloskop sind aber sehr aufwendig und selbst im Bereich unter 100 Euro hört man selten von Mainboards, die bei normalen Alltags-OC limitieren. Mehrere Tage zusätzliche Arbeit für Ergebnisse, die nur für Rekordjäger eine Rolle spielen, sprengen leider den möglichen Rahmen.


Man könnte mal nachfragen ob die Hersteller Samples von den verbauten Komponenten mitschicken. Also Kondensator, Spule, Spannungswandler. Dann hättet ihr was ihr direkt elektrisch ausmessen könntet. Das sagt zwar dann noch nicht viel aus über Lötqualität und Verschaltung, aber wenn die Hersteller darauf eingehen ist es Benefit uns als Kunden. Wobei Lötqualität eh gut ist idR. Das einzige ist halt wenn ihr von Shops Boards fürs Testen zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt, da ist Auslöten wohl nicht so gern gesehen.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Einen Thunderbolt-Controller hat keines der getesteten Mainboards und oft sind Kategorien mit gleichen Eigenschaften auch sehr wichtige Kategorien. Die Hersteller verbauen eben alle das Gleiche, weil jeder das so möchte.


Mir viel es nur auf wegen: intern: 1x Thunderbolt AIC beim Asus und Asrock xD Produktvergleich Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97, ASUS ROG Maximus VII Ranger (90MB0IE0-M0EAY0), ASUS Z97-A/USB 3.1 (90MB0L60-M0EAY0), ASRock Z97 Extreme6 (90-MXGTE0-A0UAYZ), Biostar Gaming Z97X | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich stell nicht in Abrede das Kategorien wichtig wären mit gleichem Inhalt. Aber ich halte etwa die Kategorie Vcore Offset nach oben/unten  Vdrop bzw. in Kombination mit VCCIO/IMC/RING/PCH Spannung ja/konfigurierbar/einstellbar zusammenlegbar - weils ein Komplex darstellt der durch den verwendeten pwm chip vorgegeben wird (klar kanns im Bios automatisch geregelt werden und gesperrt sein vom Hersteller). Wobei das bei Z97er Chipsatz schon fast banal ist.
Mal so als Gedanke: kann man ggf auch zusammenfassen wie Soundchip und Kopfhörerverstärker DTS oder DDL wechselbarer OP-AMP in zwei Zeilen statt drei und dafür hätte man für andere Unterschiede Platz. Bzw Audiochip und Audio Ausgänge weil das eine das andere quasi bedingt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Mai 2015)

Die einzelnen Bauteile für sich kann man nicht benoten, es kommt vor allem auf die Verschaltung und Ansteuerung an. Welche Rolle Kapazität und Innenwiderstand von Kondensatoren und Spulen spielt, hängt von der Interaktion beider, von der Schaltfrequenz, der gefodertern Spannung und der geforderten Stromstärke ab. Für kritische Übertaktungssituationen ist vor allem auch die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und -Präzision der Ansteuerung und der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit der restlichen Schaltung auf diese abhängig. Testen kann man eine Spannungsversorgung nur in ihrer Gesamtheit. Einzelne Bauteile für sich geben lediglich einen Hinweis darauf, ob der Hersteller sich Mühe gegeben oder wortwörtlich Kosten und Mühen gescheut hat. Aber als Notengrundlage könnte man nur das Gesamtergebnis heranziehen – und das ist nur mit sehr großem Aufwand vermessbar.


Die Anregung bezüglich weiterer Schnittstellen (z.B. TB-AIC) habe ich notiert und werde gucken, wie sie beim nächsten Update des Testsystems einfließen kann.


----------



## IluBabe (21. Mai 2015)

Ein komplette Simulation ist nicht möglich, dazu müsste man das Bios jedes neuen Boards kennen, um entsprechend zu manipulieren. Das wäre einfach zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## SpLiNtEx (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mal wissen warum ihr und die PC Games immer abwechselnd die gleiche Vollversion habt? Warum muss denn überhaupt ein Spiel auf der DVD sein? Ist es nicht möglich nur Videos drauf zu packen, dadurch wäre die DVD meines Erachtens viel interessanter. Ich wünsche mir auch die DVD Papphüllen wieder.

EDIT: Das Heft ist wie immer gut, nur die Inhalte der DVD sind nicht so cool.


----------

